# Other Sports



## Tongo (Jan 1, 2015)

So aside from the main 2 (golf, obviously, and football) what other sports do you play / follow? 

I skipper my work's cricket team and watch plenty over the summer whilst i also watch a bit of Hockey now and again and followed the darts fairly closely in recent times.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 1, 2015)

Play a bit of cricket in the summer, also follow speedway and cycling. Used to do a bit of racing a few years ago but stopped due to work/family commitments, but hoping to start getting back out again soon now a new job means I have a bit more free time.


----------



## nta73 (Jan 1, 2015)

I do alot of coarse fishing in the summer months and i luv my motorsport, but thats only spectating with rally gb being the highlight.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2015)

Hockey, Tennis and Cricket, both as a player and an Umpire.

Played a bit of Rugby many years ago, and Squash relatively casually (definitely not a great idea!).


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2015)

I belong to an archery club and am an Archery instructor for the scouts

Lots of similarities to golf in many ways


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 1, 2015)

Rugby league for me

Massive Wigan Warriors fan


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I belong to an archery club and am an Archery instructor for the scouts

Lots of similarities to golf in many ways
		
Click to expand...

Isn't a 19 handicap archer just a little bit dangerous ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 1, 2015)

Road cycling for me, nothing competitive purely for fun and fitness.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Isn't a 19 handicap archer just a little bit dangerous ?
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky 
Archery handicaps go up to 100 and I'm off 17 which is about 4 in golf terms
An 8 inch group at 100 yards is about the same as a trio of birdies or a hole in one


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 1, 2015)

Just NFL (and college football) really.
To be honest I don't really watch golf that much apart from the ones on BBC, I just love playing it.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 1, 2015)

Biathalon and X Country skiing in my other life, now it's just downhill. Enjoy going to Exeter to watch the Chiefs and when HID allows, the odd trip to watch the mighty Wrexham


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 1, 2015)

Golf is the only one I now play but when I was younger football, cricket (retired at 50), squash, badminton and until a car accident put a stop to it motor-cycle trials & enduroes.

Nowadays, as a spectator, golf, football, cricket, MotoGP and classic off-road motor-cycle events (not a fan of the modern stuff).


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 1, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Road cycling for me, nothing competitive purely for fun and fitness.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, just bought a new bike and it's good to be back cycling.


----------



## CliveW (Jan 1, 2015)

Tongo said:



			So aside from the main 2 (golf, obviously, and football) what other sports do you play / follow?
		
Click to expand...

I cannot stand football. Overpaid bunch of prima donnas.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2015)

Used to play just about every sport going. Now its just golf and hang gliding


----------



## Cherry13 (Jan 1, 2015)

Surfing, snowboarding, table tennis then in the summer quite a bit of tennis.

Spectator wise, I like my motorsport, F1 & motogp mainly.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Used to play just about every sport going. Now its just golf and hang gliding
		
Click to expand...

What!!!  With those feet


----------



## Chisteve (Jan 1, 2015)

Tennis and Racketball for me and occasional squash doubles 

Use too race mountain bikes many years ago - just restoring my old bike and hoping to use it again on road this summer just for fun

+ skiing .... Once a year for the last 26 years


----------



## GB72 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rugby is Still my first sporting love. Played for nearly 30 years in the front row until injury made me quit. Even now I would skip a game of golf to watch a decent game of rugby


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2015)

Boxing & Rugby.

I boxed for the police as a junior and carried on in the forces, I was a very strong Light Welterweight and eventually a Welter.  On leave I would play Rugby (Union) and still got involved when I left.  I watch both from a distance now losing the passion I had for both, although I did really enjoy going over to Vegas to watch Ricky Hatton against Mayweather.

Just golf for me now, it couldn't be further away from the disciplines of my previous sporting involvements and has done me the world of good, a lot of people around me said I wouldn't take to it or the people involved in it, but I have, although I'm tested at times :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			Boxing & Rugby.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you have stayed so good looking


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'm surprised you have stayed so good looking


Click to expand...

I'm a bit like Barry Sheene underneath the surface, I've been rebuilt all over the shop, I think I've had something like 50+ stitches in my face over time and 1 skin graph, that along with the loss of my 2 front teethe which was actually a head butt in the ring, I had a very good record 

I was never carved out to be a model, although apparently I was a looker when I was young before I took up contact sports and joined the forces. :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			I was a looker when I was young 

View attachment 13440

Click to expand...


Kinda reminds me of someone else.......


----------



## Tongo (Jan 2, 2015)

CliveW said:



			I cannot stand football. Overpaid bunch of prima donnas.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but it was easier to lump it in with golf as it was the obvious first answer to the original question!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 2, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Rugby league for me

Massive Wigan Warriors fan
		
Click to expand...

Another Wigan fan here, converted from Union by a Wigan fan, hence the allegiance before anyone starts on about glory hunting.   Used to follow speedway as well, but lost a bit of interest when Wimbledon closed & went to Eastbourne, losing more next season as Eastbourne have dropped into the National League.


----------



## Crow (Jan 2, 2015)

I used to do quite a bit of fencing, went through a period of trying to play squash and the same with badminton, both purely to try and keep fit.

Now it's just golf but I can watch just about any sport apart from football, which to me is totally over-hyped, I'm firmly in the CliveW camp on that one.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 2, 2015)

I took up lawn bowls last years.
Love it, wished I had started years ago.

Too old for anything else!
Gave up rugby, athletics, and football as a teenager to play golf.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Same for me, just bought a new bike and it's good to be back cycling.
		
Click to expand...

Some great hills round your way Glyn


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll happily watch most sports, did play football for a while but had to stop due to work stuff. Still play some pool and snooker on occasion.


----------



## Val (Jan 2, 2015)

Rugby Union and my interest grows with every game I watch and the more I learn about the game. Started following Glasgow Warriors in earnest almost 2 years ago having really just been a 6 nations watcher for years.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Some great hills round your way Glyn  



Click to expand...

I am loving it, Map my ride says I have climbed a grand total of 6ft in 20 miles 

Went up to Inverness the other week, My legs died climbing some of the hills on the black isle.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am loving it, *Map my ride says I have climbed a grand total of 6ft in 20 miles* 

Went up to Inverness the other week, My legs died climbing some of the hills on the black isle.
		
Click to expand...

I climb more than that getting out my drive!!

If you are ever down this way for a meet, stick your bike in the car and I'll go out with you. Some fantastic cycling areas round here, New Forest and the Purbecks are both great  :thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 2, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I climb more than that getting out my drive!!

If you are ever down this way for a meet, stick your bike in the car and I'll go out with you. Some fantastic cycling areas round here, New Forest and the Purbecks are both great  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Take him up Blissford Hill, he'll enjoy that!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 2, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Take him up Blissford Hill, he'll enjoy that!

Click to expand...

Haha yeah!

Been up it twice, 2nd time was in a sportive with a photographer sat at the top. Bet he got some great pics that day


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 2, 2015)

Played baseball from 1987 to 2000 and made the GB squad in my early days.  Still love the game and will be out in Tampa for a week in March for spring training games.    

Been a Tampa Bay Bucs fan since 1982 and have run their British fan club for nearly 30 years and worked in the media on the sport including presenting the NFL coverage for Sky Sports in 2002.    Now proud to be supporting the officially worst team in the NFL after their 2-14 record in 2014.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jan 2, 2015)

Playing: 8-Ball pool. Used to play superleague/county and plenty of team tournaments "back in the day". Just for a bit of fun these days. Play snooker in a 3/4 table league more for a night out than anything. Enjoy a run and cycling but again for fun/fitness rather than anything competitive.

Watching: Formula 1 most races but aside from football dip in and out of other sports, nothing really grabs me and wouldn't call myself a fan of any .....even golf (only really watch the majors). It's darts this week......could be anything next week!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Take him up Blissford Hill, he'll enjoy that!

Click to expand...

I just googled that 25% gradient. 

I will enjoy that


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 2, 2015)

Golf is the only sport I play now - up until last year when I had my jaw smashed in 2 places playing football that was my No1 sport.

Watching wise I still rarely miss a Sunderland match on TV/Stream and enjoy going along to the FC Brno matches - occasionally go to Kometa Brno Ice Hockey games as well but tickets are hard to get for the decent games


----------



## Leftie (Jan 2, 2015)

Still play squash and racketball (after a fashion), and can be seen a few times a week hobbling around a golf course.

Enjoy watching rugby, both codes, and the occasional game of lacrosse where it's good to meet up with ex-playing mates.

Don't get me going on football.................


----------



## stevelev (Jan 2, 2015)

I now run, nothing serious just to keep fit. Golf and the gym.

I used to love fell runnig, not competitively but ran 12 miles 3 times a week in the north york dales, or around the moors east of rochdale.  I also did a lot of outdoorsy stuff, climbing, hill walking, bouldering, canoeing etc...  on top of that played football 4 times a week. 

Feel unfit when I look back, was talking to a friend the other day, he said he rides around 3k per year, I used to walk and run more than that so am now going to ramp up the miles running to at least 50 per week and keep on at the gym (not to get big, just quicker and stronger)  I'm 6 weeks into a 3 month programme and feeling better for it, missed 2 sessions and felt bad for not doing it.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 2, 2015)

As per my H4H donation in 2013 of a Ballroom Dancing Lesson which Richart and his lovely other half won and he still hasn't let me organise it for him!! That is what me and my wife do. 
Started late in comparison to my peers (13) county football until then and only did it because there were loads of girls in the local group class. Lucky enough to dance with my teachers daughter who in 2 years made us International Junior Finalists (finishing 4th in the world)
15 years on and me and my wife are professional competitors now and just last month we were Vice British Champions for the 5th year running and ranked in the Top 13 in the worldâ€¦ Oh if only it had 10% of the money golf does in sponsorships and prize money!!


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 2, 2015)

Played rugby and cricket but skiing and cycling are the only ones now apart from golf, having played some 150+ last year hard to fit in the cycling so much these days


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 2, 2015)

Play golf, been watching rugby league (Widnes)for 50 years.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 4, 2015)

Played union at a decent standard for a lot of years and raced motox until the body started to protest too much.

Nowadays its golf, gym, rock climbing and a bit of road cycling.


----------



## LUFC 1972 (Jan 5, 2015)

Used to play a lot of cricket... retired last season as too old and too fat ! just started on a diet so if I manage to shift a few stones by May, will start to play again always a need for a slow left arm bowler who doesnt spin it !

Watch Leeds Utd as much as I can and Notts cricket in Summer.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2015)

Now its just golf and the odd trip out on my MTB. 

From about 10 i played a fairly decent level of Rugby Union and Cricket (both county standard) during the summer, wasn't bad at either of them but Rugby was my passion. Then dropped cricket when i was about 21 and started Motorcycle racing (had done schoolboy moto X). This is a family thing, My family holiday for the entire 80's was 2 weeks on the Isle of Mann for my dad to race in the TT (Sidecars).

So raced national level endurance bikes (6-8 hour races at places like Silverstone, Donnington Park etc) and did OK at it, but thats an expensive hobby! Even being part of a 3 man team, I was personally throwing 10-15k a year at it!

Then Rugby ruined me, multiple knee injuries, 3 operations and about 15% of the cartilage required means golf and cycling is physically all i can do. Tried running, and even off road my knee is agony after about a mile.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 5, 2015)

Rooter said:



			My family holiday for the entire 80's was 2 weeks on the Isle of Mann *for my dad to race in the TT (Sidecars).*

Click to expand...

That explains a lot, those guys are total loons. Now we know where you get it from  :rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2015)

drive4show said:



			That explains a lot, those guys are total loons. Now we know where you get it from  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

LOL he was a passenger too, no way I would ever do that! here is a pic from circa 1988.




Found a pic of me too from a long long time ago!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 5, 2015)

Love playing snooker and pool

Still play 5 aside in a league on Saturday mornings


----------



## fenwayrich (Jan 5, 2015)

I just play golf now, and only took that up again 18 months ago after a 20 odd year gap due to spondylitis.

I will watch most sports (especially if I can gamble on them) but not keen on football these days and Formula 1 sends me to sleep. My main interests are cricket, baseball (hence the nickname) horse racing and greyhound racing - I own a few dogs.


----------



## drewster (Jan 6, 2015)

Played Rugby Union and Cricket to representative level in the early days but ACL damage to my left knee and a sedentary job put paid to that. Dropped it all for golf about 12 years and that's the only participative sport for me now. Closely follow NHL and NFL in America and UK Ice Hockey. Still follow football but from the armchair !!!! Love any kind of Fantasy Football, Cricket, Golf etc.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2015)

Nothing aside from golf these days. Played football to an OK standard. Was a competent wicket keeper for a couple of league sides locally (batted at #12 though) and as a skinny kid was a county standard middle distance runner from 12-15. To be honest golf is all consuming these days


----------



## Johnny H (Jan 6, 2015)

Played a lot of football and rugby but work stopped that, then started martial arts about 6 years ago.
Got my black belt in Kenpo karate in Oct last year, still train 2/3 times a week.
Not long started golf and I've been bitten by the bug, think it might become my new number 1 sport


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nothing aside from golf these days. Played football to an OK standard. Was a competent wicket keeper for a couple of league sides locally (batted at #12 though) and as a skinny kid was a county standard middle distance runner from 12-15. To be honest golf is all consuming these days
		
Click to expand...


I saw you play Martin - "OK standard".    Let me just check with the likes of Phil Mackey, Kev Fitzgerald and Fash to see if they agree   ;-)


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2015)

Tongo said:



			So aside from the main 2 (golf, obviously, and football) what other sports do you play / follow? 

I skipper my work's cricket team and watch plenty over the summer whilst i also watch a bit of Hockey now and again and followed the darts fairly closely in recent times.
		
Click to expand...

Play golf only now. Retired from cricket, squash, football, skiing. Played a good standard of cricket. Was average at football until injuries!
Follow: Cricket, football, international rugby union, NFL, darts, snooker, golf, boxing.


----------

